# Anyone here smoke meers?



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

After trying briars and not really enjoying them, I tried meers and switched exclusively to them. Anyone here smoke meers regularly? Do you prefer the conventional looking ones or the figural ones?

I have a whole bunch of them, all conventional looking, but my favourites are by Fikri Baki. I would post some pics but it seems I can't until I have made 30 posts...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I own 2 but don't smoke them much. They get really hot for me and I don't like the waxy feel they develop as they warm-up.

I do plan on buying one of the Puff pipes when that gets worked-out.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

You and Derrick need to chat. He was just speaking of his Baki collection!

I have an IMP and I enjoy it very much. I've determined that any wet smoking is because of the condensation in the stem (full bent) that drops to the shank. Beyond that, I like more than my briar. (Though as this briar is developing a nice cake, it's catching up.)

But for a smooth, cool smoke I can't imagine any briars can compete.


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

As a pipe collector, I own one, but much prefer briars.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I smoke meers almost exclusively and my collection ranges from fairly standard shape Bakis and IMP's to figurals by Cevher, Baglan, Sami, Ismael, Bekler and Karahan. I like them all.

Meers do not take kindly to any build up of sludge in the shank - they are much less forgiving than briars. A quick Everclear-on-a-shankbrush swabbing between smokes is recommended. After discovering meers, I sold most of my briars except the ones that hold sentimental or a similar type value to me. 

Baki and IMP carvers (as well as Sinan Altinok's merry band of meerschaum men) have an understanding of physics (drilling) that the oldtime carvers did not possess. This knowledge has passed to most of the master carvers and it's now a pretty simple feat to find one with proper drilling so it doesn't have a tight draw.


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

Also want to mention that when purchasing meerschaum pipes, be sure to only get them from vendors from Turkey. Other places that sell them generally construct the bowl from crushed meerschaum, rather than block.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

CWL said:


> I own 2 but don't smoke them much. They get really hot for me and I don't like the waxy feel they develop as they warm-up.
> 
> I do plan on buying one of the Puff pipes when that gets worked-out.


Meers do get hot if you chuff on them furiously and sometimes I'm in the mood to do just that. That's why I have a few Calabashes with block Meer bowls and they smoke very cool no matter how vigurous I am with the puffing.

What's the story on the Puff pipe?


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

dmkerr said:


> I smoke meers almost exclusively and my collection ranges from fairly standard shape Bakis and IMP's to figurals by Cevher, Baglan, Sami, Ismael, Bekler and Karahan. I like them all.


I have quite a few Baki pipes. I was so impressed with the quality that I asked Deniz Ural to get Baki to make some in shapes that I designed or that were copied from some of the Briar artisans.

I have a few IMPs but they are all small pipes. Good quality though and nice for a quick smoke.

I bought a few figurals but I just couldn't bring myself to smoke them and for me, a pipe is to smoke and not to look at. In the end, I gave them away or sold them.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Siv said:


> What's the story on the Puff pipe?


Forum Pipe 2011 will likely be a Meer.

Check here:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/269623-puff-pipe-2011-open-talks.html


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a couple of IMPs and a couple of Bakis.
They are terrific pipes and I smoke them regularly.
But I'll always prefer Briar.
I have always liked things made of wood.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Siv said:


> After trying briars and not really enjoying them, I tried meers and switched exclusively to them. Anyone here smoke meers regularly? Do you prefer the conventional looking ones or the figural ones?
> 
> I have a whole bunch of them, all conventional looking, but my favourites are by Fikri Baki. I would post some pics but it seems I can't until I have made 30 posts...


My meerschaum is a claw holding egg design. I should say WAS since one of the claws up and fell off on Sunday. Since it was never dropped I am left to assume there was a flaw during the carving, so I will be buying a standard design next. I have been looking at Altinok and IMP, leaning towards Altinok.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

I would take a look at Baki pipes also. At the moment, the selection is not as impressive as it used to be but Baki can carve some real gems and new one pop up as others get sold. It's also worth mentioning that these are generally large pipes.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

First of all I want you guys to know that you are all the biggest bunch of jerks I've ever met. I was a perfectly happy guy when I woke up this morning, and since this afternoon I have been following this thread, and for the last 2 hours have been scouring the depths of the internet looking at every meerschaum pipe I can find, and now I must have one. I hate you all.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

My first pipe was a Meer lined Dr. Grabow (I was 19 and in college) and I come from a family of Meer smokers. Over the years I have amassed quite a collection, but most are "looking at" pipes, not regular smokers.

For smoking I prefer plain sides, made some shape but nothing fancy. I used to be all about big bents, but have moved to slight bends. I like my tobacco MOIST so a Meer really soaks up that moisture and gives me a cool dry smoke. 

I do have 8 calabash Gourd pipes and for a while that was about all I was smoking, but now the Gourds are for a particular blend I like. I own a LOT of briars as well, but my daily smoke is in one of 9 plain Meers I bought from Ebay for about $50 each.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> First of all I want you guys to know that you are all the biggest bunch of jerks I've ever met. I was a perfectly happy guy when I woke up this morning, and since this afternoon I have been following this thread, and for the last 2 hours have been scouring the depths of the internet looking at every meerschaum pipe I can find, and now I must have one. I hate you all.


Just wait 'till I hit 30 posts!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I have all Briars and understand the heat situation but from what I understand if you puff slow and not as frequent it sounds to be a nice pipe.

Look forward to getting my first-some day!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> First of all I want you guys to know that you are all the biggest bunch of jerks I've ever met. I was a perfectly happy guy when I woke up this morning, and since this afternoon I have been following this thread, and for the last 2 hours have been scouring the depths of the internet looking at every meerschaum pipe I can find, and now I must have one. I hate you all.


[email protected].

Now you can hate me more! :lol:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Siv said:


> I have quite a few Baki pipes. I was so impressed with the quality that I asked Deniz Ural to get Baki to make some in shapes that I designed or that were copied from some of the Briar artisans.
> 
> I have a few IMPs but they are all small pipes. Good quality though and nice for a quick smoke.
> 
> I bought a few figurals but I just couldn't bring myself to smoke them and for me, a pipe is to smoke and not to look at. In the end, I gave them away or sold them.


My figurals get smoked almost as often as my Bakis, particularly the Santa Claus by ALP and the Cevher Dragon. If you go to Deniz' site, you'll see the Santa under "Master Carvers". Thank goodness pipes aren't like dresses for women; I don't mind if someone else owns the exact pipe I do. :lol:

Which shapes were yours? I had Baki make me a magnum-sized latticed horn and he's now working a magnum-sized calabash (not a gourd) shape. Tekin is also working on a magnum-sized version of his Double Dragon. As you can tell, Big Pipes Rule for me. I have about 10 Baki pipes and 5 IMP's and most of those are Group 6 sized or better.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

dmkerr said:


> [email protected].
> 
> Now you can hate me more! :lol:


Link doesn't work


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

dmkerr said:


> Thank goodness pipes aren't like dresses for women; I don't mind if someone else owns the exact pipe I do. :lol:


And a pipe will never make you look fat.

I've been looking at some of the IMP pipes on ebay, and found a couple that I like. What I want is a pipe that would be good to travel with, and the hard case, plus the ability to smoke multiple bowls per day out of the same pipe is a real bonus.

I don't want to embed this pic because it will be huge, but is it just me or does this pipe look like it will hang at a 45* angle out of your mouth? There are others just like it so I know it's not just this pipe.

http://www.imppipes.com/Pictures/Limited Rev/DSC03683.jpg


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

dmkerr said:


> Which shapes were yours?


I have some conventional shapes - bulldog, pot, poker, egg, duncan etc but also some slightly funky ones - pod, snail, ray-gun, tomato. I also have a couple of calabashes and a couple of churchwardens.

11 more posts to go and I can show pictures.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I don't want to embed this pic because it will be huge, but is it just me or does this pipe look like it will hang at a 45* angle out of your mouth? There are others just like it so I know it's not just this pipe.


It's not just you. My pipe's stem is fully bent and with the weight of the bowl the shank can actually touch my chin (click link in my post above to see). We'll call it a dangler.

As I mentioned earier, this extreme bend has to be the cause of my condensation issues in this pipe. I have considered heating it with a hair dryer and attempt to straighten it, but haven't quite got the guts...yet! Since it's one of the three pipes I own, I'd rather not risk it.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> Link doesn't work


www.bestmeerschaums.homestead.com

Sorry - put an @ instead of a .


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Siv said:


> I have some conventional shapes - bulldog, pot, poker, egg, duncan etc but also some slightly funky ones - pod, snail, ray-gun, tomato. I also have a couple of calabashes and a couple of churchwardens.
> 
> 11 more posts to go and I can show pictures.


I have a snail that I just got recently. Great pipe. Also a Tulip, canadian, horn, black finished dublin, lattice billiard, cone dublin, and a cobra. No poker, which is odd since that's one of my favorite shapes, but I haven't seen a Baki poker I've liked.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

> And a pipe will never make you look fat.


Commander, I just may have to steal that for a sig line!

I can see it now, "Hey guys, does this pipe make my ass look big?"


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

dmkerr said:


> No poker, which is odd since that's one of my favorite shapes, but I haven't seen a Baki poker I've liked.


The poker is one of my favourite shapes also. Baki has traditionally had a few designs of bent pokers and one of them was my favourite pipe until I had him make a straight one.

Another couple that I have which are really high quality and great smoking are the Peterson Sherlock Holmes. I have an original and a professor. The original is colouring very quickly.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I just made an offer on a big IMP. Now I gotta sell some stuff.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Son of a gun, he accepted it. :jaw: Anyone here wanna buy a couple vintage razors?


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Woohoo! I hit 30 posts. Let's start with what was (and probably still is) my favourite pipe, a Baki Bent Poker.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Great picture!
(nice pipe, too.)


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's my Baki Snail:


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I've only got one meer, but it's an I.M.P cherrywood shape that I've reserved for select aromatics like Dan's Blue Note and SG Celtic Talisman.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Siv said:


> Here's my Baki Snail:


Nice! Mine is "curvier" - more of an "S" shape. Huge bowl capacity, which I love. Those that know me know my credo of "Anything below a Group 6 size doesn't make it".


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> Son of a gun, he accepted it. :jaw: Anyone here wanna buy a couple vintage razors?


He's pretty good about accepting offers, as long as they're not silly ones. I've bought 3 IMP's from that seller (if it's the Ebay guy with the host of IMP's - can't recall his name) and I think I saved $60 off the listed price in total.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

yeah I offered $20 less than his Buy It Now, but it was one of the higher priced pipes. It it was one of the mid range I wouldn't feel comfortable offering more than $10 or $15 less.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Most of Baki's pipes are large but some are huge! It's quite hard to find a small one for a quick smoke - here's my smallest, a churchwarden. It's not small though - the bowl is probably 1.5" deep.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Siv, that poker is fantastic. That decorative piece on the stem gives it just a little something extra. Plus it's an awesome photo. I wish I could take pictures like that.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Siv, that poker is fantastic. That decorative piece on the stem gives it just a little something extra. Plus it's an awesome photo. I wish I could take pictures like that.


Thanks Derrick, it's really nice smoking pipe too. I call it part of the "Regal" line after the trim piece. Actually that style trim is quite common on Meers - I have a pipe from another carver which has identical trim.

Here are two more of my "Regal" Baki pipes, the billiard and pot. The pot was my favourite until the poker came along!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Those are sweet pipes! Love the metal work, too! Nice pieces of functional art.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Siv said:


> Most of Baki's pipes are large but some are huge! It's quite hard to find a small one for a quick smoke


You can always get a quick smoke out of a large pipe but you'll never get a 2 hour smoke out of a small one!


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

Siv, those are some nice looking meers!

Anyone have any examples of a poker or bulldog meer?


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

Siv said:


>


I love the stem band on this one!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I was going to wait till I got it to show you all, but since you asked... This is the one that I just bought. It's not a traditional bulldog more of a 3/4 bent rhodesian but I like it.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's one of my dogs - it has a square shank which is mirrored in the trim:









And a poker I had custom made - you can see the design I sent as well as the finished pipe:









I also have an Altinok poker which is a mighty fine pipe for the price. One of the nice things with Altinok pipes are that the pipes are generally not in stock. You ask for a shape and he gets it made for you. This means you can ask for changes in size, shape, trim, bit etc.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

How do you go about getting a custom Meer made? I have one briar that I love the shape and feel of and I would love to have a Meer in that shape, but have never seen one.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Granger said:


> How do you go about getting a custom Meer made? I have one briar that I love the shape and feel of and I would love to have a Meer in that shape, but have never seen one.


You have to get to a Turkish carver. In my experience, you usually have to go through an middle man unless you speak Turkish! There are some in the US (e.g. Deniz Ural) and some in Turkey (e.g. Sinan Altinok). If you want a specific carver to do the work then you need to find a middle man who has contacts and can deal with that carver. I have dealt with one carver directly but it was not a very straightforward experience however the price was lower.

You can send a picture or a design and have them talk it through with the carver and see what is possible and what is not. Since meer is a stone, there are some limits as to what is possible. Also, you can't glue it so what is carved will have to be possible from a single block.

What shape are you after?


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

I have no idea what the shape is called, nor does anyone I have ever shown it to! I just like the way it sits.


Siv said:


> What shape are you after?


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

I have definitely seen a meer exactly like that...

Here's something similar from smokingpipes.com

Here's a closer one from Altinokpipe.com
http://altinokpipe.com/detail.asp?product_id=IM151


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Siv said:


> I have definitely seen a meer exactly like that...
> 
> Here's something similar from smokingpipes.com
> 
> ...


I've stayed away from meers only because I did't like how they look, but damn these are breath taking! I see another purchase in the near future.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Siv said:


> I have definitely seen a meer exactly like that...


I sent an email to Altinok. I got a response and will send more pics and measurements to see if they can make one like I like...but I may be buying one of the ones on his site to. NICE!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I prefer the more traditional shapes.
*My Bakis:*










*My IMPs:*


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I like that snow cone finish, Hermit! :amen:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Granger said:


> I sent an email to Altinok. I got a response and will send more pics and measurements to see if they can make one like I like...but I may be buying one of the ones on his site to. NICE!


Sinan Altinok is a great guy.

Like Siv, I went direct through a carver and we worked our way through the language barrier, but it wasn't easy. Luckily for me, it was with one of the least egomaniacal carvers in Turkey (so I'm told). 

I'm sticking with Bakis or Altinoks. Pay a little more but have these guys do the work.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Hermit,

All great looking pipes! The square-shanked billiard, the straight bull: both are perfect.

I have the same finish on my IMP. They labeled it as "The Cone", I assume, to mimic a pine cone. I've also seen it referred to as "scales". That "soft" dublin looks very nice as well.

Smoked any of them yet?


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice pipes Hermit!

Here are a couple of my IMPs. They are both on the small side but very well finished.

















And here is a wax-drip pipe that I had Tekin make in the style of Larrysson briars.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice! I wonder if Tekin could do Larrysson's Tree Bark finish!


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

dmkerr said:


> Nice! I wonder if Tekin could do Larrysson's Tree Bark finish!


I'm sure he could - I'm sure any of the good carvers could.

I spend far too much of my time looking at Hiroyuki Tokutomi or Kei-ichi Gotoh briars, lusting after them and wondering what they would look like in Meer. Since I don't smoke briars, there is no point in buying one but the designs are amazing...

I did have Baki do a Tokutomi inspired blowfish:


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Siv said:


> I would take a look at Baki pipes also. At the moment, the selection is not as impressive as it used to be but Baki can carve some real gems and new one pop up as others get sold. It's also worth mentioning that these are generally large pipes.


Just checked out Baki's site and he is now in the lead. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Siv said:


> I'm sure he could - I'm sure any of the good carvers could.
> 
> I spend far too much of my time looking at Hiroyuki Tokutomi or Kei-ichi Gotoh briars, lusting after them and wondering what they would look like in Meer. Since I don't smoke briars, there is no point in buying one but the designs are amazing...
> 
> I did have Baki do a Tokutomi inspired blowfish:


Baki seems to do quite well with this kind of thing. He made a magnum-sized horn for me that was inspired by one of Ole Larsen's straight grain horns. It was perfect. If I weren't cameratically challenged, I'd post a pic. I have an older camera and I can't figure out the stupid close-up feature... and I"m too lazy to buy a better one! Besides, if it ain't for pipes or tobacco, who wants to spend money? 

That blowfish is awesome!


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

I have not been around in awhile...great thread. My Meer is about all I smoke anymore these days. Bought it while I was deployed and it survived the trip. Stays in the car and is a regular friend during my commutes.

Here is a before pic:










I will have to get a current pic as the color looks nothing like that now.

I also own two other meers. One I received as a gift from a Turkish Officer I served with after he went home on leave. I have not smoked that one yet, but it's day is coming.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is the pipe I purchased to replace the broken one. Decided to go with Baki, thanks again for the tip.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Does anyone know where these carvers find those cool acrylic stands for pipes? I'd love to have my meer on display on a shelf rather than tucked away in the case.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Here is the pipe I purchased to replace the broken one. Decided to go with Baki, thanks again for the tip.


That's a real beauty - congratulations!



MarkC said:


> Does anyone know where these carvers find those cool acrylic stands for pipes? I'd love to have my meer on display on a shelf rather than tucked away in the case.


The ones in my photos are produced by Deniz Ural for the pipes he sells. I'm not sure if he sells them separately.

The design is not that complicated so you just need to find someone who can lazer cut acrylic.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow. Stellar looking bunch of clay here.

I like briar a lot but, after a rotten little gurgler (lattice/hand) I got lucky with two large no-name meers. Both are smooth traditional designs and both smoke as well as any pipe I ever puffed. I particularly like them for the crisp snapshot you get when smoking something new; and, too, for soft english blends or well-aged virginia.

After cheerfully smoking a cavernous-bowled meerdesian for a couple of years I bought a 7/8" x 7" dublin last month - same excellent character, same easy draw, same cool gurgle-free smoke. 
Go figure. Big pipes. Who would have believed dmkerr? :tease:


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

I tried smoking briar but I just didn't enjoy it. Once I got my first meer, I never looked back. This is my main rotation from left to right:

1, My first Meer - an eBay pipe from Meerschaum Art, probably $35
2, My second Meer - an IMP also bought on eBay about $50
3, No I'm starting to send some more serious money to Sinan Altinok for that poker
4/5/6, Baki pipes, all bought in quick succession. I kept seeing ones I liked as Deniz Ural put them up on his site and bought several.
7, Baki Calabash - I wanted to see what all the Calabash fuss was about. I don't really smoke this pipe much but it's a beauty
8, Butz-Choquin Calabash - this is the reason I don't smoke my Baki calabash that much, this pipe is amazing. Nice, smooth, cool & dry draw - I could smoke this pipe all day and night
9, One if my first Baki custom pipes - a churchwarden. I then went and bought a whole load more but I just haven't gotten around to smoking them so they are more "decoration" than smoking tools... for now...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Go figure. Big pipes. Who would have believed dmkerr? :tease:


No more pipe envy for you! :lolat:

Bigger is Better!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> No more pipe envy for you! Bigger is Better!


Well..... yeah. 'Em bigger ones do smoke way more better. They will pull your teeth outta your head if you are a clencher but, for sure, they are prime puffer-stuff.

:bowdown: You were, uh, more right than I was. That one time. :usa2:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Well..... yeah. 'Em bigger ones do smoke way more better. They will pull your teeth outta your head if you are a clencher but, for sure, they are prime puffer-stuff.
> 
> :bowdown: You were, uh, more right than I was. That one time. :usa2:


Nah, they just have to have proper balance. I clench almost exclusively. A couple of them are mildly uncomfortable but the Bakis have expert balance.

Unless it's a headache or a bill, bigger is always better... bigger steak, bigger wallet, bigger tobacco stash, bigger unit... not necessarily in the proper order of importance... but next time you're out and the waitress asks if you want a regular beer or the giant 23 ouncer, make me proud!


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

That churchwarden is awesome.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

juni said:


> That churchwarden is awesome.


Yep! I just don't know how he can keep from putting tobacco and fire to it! My willpower just isn't that strong.


----------



## Soundman (Jul 28, 2010)

These are very nice pics! I think my next pipe will have to be a meer. Anyone know of a reliable brand in the 30 to 50 dollar range?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Soundman said:


> These are very nice pics! I think my next pipe will have to be a meer. Anyone know of a reliable brand in the 30 to 50 dollar range?


Nope.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Soundman said:


> ... Anyone know of a reliable brand in the 30 to 50 dollar range?


Not.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Soundman said:


> Anyone know of a reliable brand in the 30 to 50 dollar range?


No such animal, to my knowledge. If you find one on Ebay, you very well may have to spend another $50-$75 to open up the draw to make it smokable. You can't cut corners on a meer and get something smokable like you often can with briar. Best to bite the bullet and get a good one. Buying a $30-50 meer is precisely why people get turned off by meerschaum. Get yourself a nice one and you may eventually find yourself selling off your briars.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Soundman said:


> These are very nice pics! I think my next pipe will have to be a meer. Anyone know of a reliable brand in the 30 to 50 dollar range?


Yeah, a Missouri Meerschaum aka a cob. And you can buy a rack full for that price. I'm only being a little facetious. What they lack in looks they make up for in smoking quality.


----------



## Soundman (Jul 28, 2010)

I see. thanks for the honesty guys.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

dmkerr said:


> Yep! I just don't know how he can keep from putting tobacco and fire to it! My willpower just isn't that strong.


I have smoked that one - quite a few times!

I have another Wizard style that I have yet to put flame to...


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

I finally got around to getting some current pics of my Meers.

This is my Servi-Meer that I did purchase on E-bay )new) for under $40 and reatils at $150-200

Before:









Current:









My Other Meer that was gifted to me by a Turkish Officer I served with in Afghanistan:









I just started smoking this one 2 weeks ago and it is starting to take on some decent color...smoking it right now with some Patriot Flacke. 

Yes, I beliece you can find some good deals out there, but you need to know what you are looking for.

I have heard good things about this company from othe members on this forum for Meers in the $35-80 range.
AND Meerschaum Pipes (www.meerschaum.com)

I am currently thinking about taking the plunge and trying a calabash from them.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

afilter said:


> I finally got around to getting some current pics of my Meers.
> 
> This is my Servi-Meer that I did purchase on E-bay )new) for under $40 and reatils at $150-200
> 
> ...


The AND Merrschaum site says they are not taking orders at the moment.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I wanted to bump this thread and let you guys know that you have ruined me. My first meerschaum, an IMP XXL sized Bulldog, came in the mail yesterday, and after waiting 3 weeks for it to get here, I had to fire it up right way. I chose some MacBaren Navy Flake for its first bowl last night, and then followed it with a bowl of Escudo this morning. All I can say is I am ready to give up my briars and go Merrschaum only. The coolness, and the dryness of those two smokes was like nothing I have ever experienced with any of my other pipes. 

I did notice that there was a certain flavor, or smell that was lacking from the smoke, due to the absence of the wood, and that I could smell the very faint scent of burnt marshmallow, however this could have been my mind playing tricks on my as I held the bowl of my ivory colored, billiard ball sized pipe.

The one thing that makes me a little nervous is how thin the material was cut for the tenon. I feel like it is very fragile and my break if the pipe were to be dropped or banged, by accident.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I wanted to bump this thread and let you guys know that you have ruined me. My first meerschaum, an IMP XXL sized Bulldog, came in the mail yesterday,


And me to. I just picked mine up from the post office about an hour ago. Right now I am halfway through my first over Meer bowl. A nice 1792 trip and I am loving it.

The briars will travel with me... They will be used in the shop.. My corn cobs will be used for yard work or if I want a smaller bowl.. But when sitting in the media room these Meers are going to get a work out 

BASTARDS!!!!!!! You lovely lovely bastards  And searching around the forums I got all the care and feeding instructions for the Meers too so I am GTG thanks to all of you.
Mike


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> I wanted to bump this thread and let you guys know that you have ruined me. My first meerschaum, an IMP XXL sized Bulldog, came in the mail yesterday, and after waiting 3 weeks for it to get here, I had to fire it up right way. I chose some MacBaren Navy Flake for its first bowl last night, and then followed it with a bowl of Escudo this morning. All I can say is I am ready to give up my briars and go Merrschaum only. The coolness, and the dryness of those two smokes was like nothing I have ever experienced with any of my other pipes.
> 
> I did notice that there was a certain flavor, or smell that was lacking from the smoke, due to the absence of the wood, and that I could smell the very faint scent of burnt marshmallow, however this could have been my mind playing tricks on my as I held the bowl of my ivory colored, billiard ball sized pipe.
> 
> The one thing that makes me a little nervous is how thin the material was cut for the tenon. I feel like it is very fragile and my break if the pipe were to be dropped or banged, by accident.


+1 on the marshmellow aroma. I pretty much assume that if my meer is dropped, it is done for. Put up a pic if you dont mind.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

IrishCamel81 said:


> +1 on the marshmellow aroma. I pretty much assume that if my meer is dropped, it is done for. Put up a pic if you dont mind.


Pic - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...obacco-e-bay-acquisitions-50.html#post2946159

I don't intend to drop it, but with the obscene amount of tobacco I can fit inside this pipe I can easily see myself falling out of the chair after a bowl of 1792 or Tambo


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> Pic - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...obacco-e-bay-acquisitions-50.html#post2946159
> 
> I don't intend to drop it, but with the obscene amount of tobacco I can fit inside this pipe I can easily see myself falling out of the chair after a bowl of 1792 or Tambo


That is why I loved my Servi eagle claw....a bowl could last and last and I consider myself a puffer.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*You will be assimilated.*

*Resistance is futile.*

:scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

I would say it's an entirely natural progression. Meers are the perfect vehicle for smoking baccy - no cake building or other such rubbish required. There is relativly little that you need to do to look after them - just a rub and a clean with nothing more abrassive than a tissue.

They are fragile, or so I'm told, but I have yet to break one. How often do you drop your pipe? It's like a china plate - it'll break if you drop it but it's not something that happens often.

Finally, they just look so damn nice for the money. Where can you find a briar that looks funky without spending thousands? This one was under $100!


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> The one thing that makes me a little nervous is how thin the material was cut for the tenon. I feel like it is very fragile and my break if the pipe were to be dropped or banged, by accident.


I dropped my bekler rhodesian about 3 weeks ago. :hurt:

It did chip a tiny bit but no big damage. I will say this however, that although meers can be smoked frequently you should still rest them. If you blitz it too much and not rest it to let it dry too much moisture will accumulate in the shank and it will become brittle. The only solution is to buy more meers to make a rotation!!!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just what I need, an enabler...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> All I can say is I am ready to give up my briars and go Merrschaum only.


Do not be alarmed. You are merely showing your exquisite taste and elegant nature, not to mention a high level of intelligence. :clap2:

Since I bought my first really good meer (a Baki), I have little time for briar. It's amazing how tobacco tastes when it's flavor is not fighting for purchase with the last blend smoked. Enjoy, bro!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

My first IMP Meerschaum. Isn't she a beauty!
I usually prefer the traditional shapes, but this one caught my eye.
Monday I will smoke some of the 1792 that Jeff(commonsenseman) sent me, thanks Jeff!


----------

